# 2008 Redline Cyclocross photos/specs



## mtbzone.com (Sep 6, 2006)

Here are a few catalog shots from the 2008 Redline Cyclocross line. There will be a Conquest "Team" complete with scandium frame and Ultegra/105 mix. Bikes are due to arrive at the end of August (about 3 weeks late but for the bike industry, not that bad).










*2008 Redline Conquest 24 $599.99​*1) Double butted aluminum frame with S-bend seatstays for great clearance, and a replaceable derailleur hanger. New aluminum straight legged fork for a responsive ride.
2) Shimano Sora reach adjusting shifters and derailleur’s combined with the FSA compact 46x34t crankset, and 13x26t cassette give you 16 speeds.
3) The wheels use lightweight 24 x 1 1/8” (ISO 520mm) 28 hole aluminum alloy Alex DA28 rims laced with stainless steel spokes and come with trail hugging Odyssey Overbite tires. 
4) Especially designed for smaller hands is the combination of sure stopping Tektro mini-V type brakes and easy to reach auxiliary brake levers.
5) The frame is 39cm measured center to top.











*2008 Redline Conquest Sport $699.99*​1) Double butted aluminum frame with S-bend seatstays for great clearance, and a replaceable derailleur hanger. Responsive and strong U6 aluminum fork with alloy steer tube, and braze-on mounts for a low rider rack. 
2) Shimano Sora STI shifters and derailleur’s combined with the wide range FSA 52x42x30t triple crankset give you 24 speeds.
3) The wheels consist of sturdy aluminum alloy 36 hole Alex DH19 rims, laced with rust free stainless steel spokes and low rolling resistance 700 x 30c tires suited for your daily commute or a weekend tour.
4) Available in 7 sizes (44cm-60cm) measured center to top.











*2008 Redline Conquest $999.99​*1) Double butted aluminum frame with disc tabs, S-bend seatstays for great mud clearance, and a replaceable derailleur hanger. Responsive U6 aluminum fork with disc tabs.
2) Shimano 105 rear derailleur with Tiagra STI shifters matched up with a FSA 46 x 36t crankset, and a 9 speed 12x25 cassette, for 18 gear choices.
3) Ritchey Comp wheel set with Maxxis Raze tires are ready to give you a great ride over trails and fire-roads.
4) Available in 7 sizes (44cm-60cm) measured center to top.










*
2008 Redline Conquest Pro $1599.99​*1) Double butted aluminum U6 tubing with S-bend seatstays, extruded chainstay at the chainrings, flattened top tube, teardrop shaped downtube, replaceable hanger all of this for Cyclo-Cross performance. 
2) Light and responsive Redline carbon fork with aluminum steer tube at 565g.
3) Sram Rival shifters and derailleur’s paired up to the FSA Gossamer 46x36t crankset for smooth shifting performance.
4) Ritchey Pro wheel set with Hutchinson Bulldog tires will roll over grass and dirt with ease.
5) Available in 7 sizes (44cm-60cm) measured center to top.
















*2008 Redline Conquest Team $2499.99​*1) Double butted lightweight aluminum Scandium tubing with S-bend seatstays, extruded chainstay at the chainrings, flattened top tube, teardrop shaped downtube, replaceable hanger designed for racing ‘Cross at the highest level.
2) Ritchey WCS Carbon fork at 475g will give you a very precise ride over all terrain.
3) Shimano Ultegra shifters and derailleur’s combined with the FSA hollow arm Energy 46x36t crankset will shift with ease.
4) Ritchey WCS Protocol wheelset with the Hutchinson Bulldog tires are ready for racing.
5) Available in 7 sizes (44cm-60cm) measured center to top.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice to see them putting the full "team" bike out there, but I really don't know what that has over the Pro. Sure, sure, a few ounces lighter from the Scandium frame, and WCS fork. On a comenclature issue, WTF? Isn't "pro" supposed to be the top level? What ever happened to "comp?"

Also, I'd take Rival over Ultegra any day.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Argentius said:


> Nice to see them putting the full "team" bike out there, but I really don't know what that has over the Pro. Sure, sure, a few ounces lighter from the Scandium frame, and WCS fork. On a comenclature issue, WTF? Isn't "pro" supposed to be the top level? What ever happened to "comp?"
> 
> Also, I'd take Rival over Ultegra any day.


i would guess better crank and wheels??


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

What handlebar is on the Pro? I like the shape of it...


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

knucklesandwich said:


> What handlebar is on the Pro? I like the shape of it...


Wondering the same thing. Reminds me of my Modolos I have on the road bike.


----------



## gonsa (Feb 20, 2005)

one_speed said:


> Wondering the same thing. Reminds me of my Modolos I have on the road bike.


I think they are FSA compact wing bars. I like the shape too but have yet to see one in person.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...PRODUCT.ID=4183&CATEGORY.ID=28&MODE=&TFC=TRUE


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Good catch, thanks!


----------



## mark43 (Jul 27, 2006)

anybody know the msrp on the conquest pro? i am really interested in purchasing one.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

mark43 said:


> anybody know the msrp on the conquest pro? i am really interested in purchasing one.


i asked my LBS to get me a quote today. 

hey, you don't work at my LBS do you???


----------



## mtbzone.com (Sep 6, 2006)

mark43 said:


> anybody know the msrp on the conquest pro? i am really interested in purchasing one.


$1599.99


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Just got back from LBS. They talked to the distributor yesterday and were told that redline prices would be 7-11% above last year, but did not have prices yet. I was told to check back in early September.

I just can't buy a cross bike at LBS despite all I do. Was hoping to put my deposit down today.


----------



## mtbzone.com (Sep 6, 2006)

I updated the initial post with 2008 MSRP pricing.


----------



## mtbzone.com (Sep 6, 2006)

knucklesandwich said:


> What handlebar is on the Pro? I like the shape of it...



I show that bar to be the FSA Omega Shallow Drop 31.8mm.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

Frame/fork prices???


----------



## paul_yo (Dec 14, 2006)

*Conquest Team vs. Conquest Pro*

I've outline what I think are the main differences on each bike.

The Team is a scandium frameset, comes with full Ultegra, Ritchey WCS carbon fork, FSA compact Energy Megaexo crankset and Ritchey Protocol wheels. 

The Pro is an aluminum frameset, comes with with SRAM Rival, Redline carbon fork, FSA Gossamer Megaexo crankset and Ritchey Pro wheels. 

I'd say the difference in frameset material is not so much weight but that scandium is a bit more "compliant" or softer than the ride you would get from aluminum. See below, I race on an aluminum frame.

Ultimately the Team is a very light bike - it's advertised to weigh in at 18.5 lbs! 

I think both are great bikes and a really good values compared to other cross bikes out there. 

P.S. I'm currently riding/racing a 2007 Pro and love it.


----------

